# sustanon



## chris14 (Aug 7, 2005)

i weigh about 175 only did test cyp wit deca 6 weeks ago for only 6 weeks i gained about 10 pounds. should i do sust for 10 weeks at 500mg or sust for 8 weeks at higher dosages?


----------



## MdTNT (Aug 7, 2005)

Chris what are your stats buddy, how long have you been training and how is your diet.....this will be helpfull info to answer your questions pal. M-


----------



## chris14 (Aug 7, 2005)

well im about 5'7 weigh 176 jus comn off winstrol in about 3 or 4 days. regular weigh naturally is about 170 or so. been training pretty hard for 2 years but 6 days a week for about 10 months. diet is basically no junk food nuthing fried, or no sweets alcohol on average once every 2 weeks or so. eat alot of oatmeal egg whites ground chicken some rice raps boiled chicken and ground beef. after my first cycle i took superpump creatine and i take multiple vitamin and fish oil along with vinadyl sulfate.


----------



## chris14 (Aug 7, 2005)

how about test prop 350mg a week for 10 to 12 weeks is that good i heard it keeps you lookin harder then on other tests


----------



## chris14 (Aug 7, 2005)

im thinking about runnin test prop for 12 weeks at 100mg eod about 400 to 42 a week is this a good idea


----------



## chris14 (Aug 7, 2005)

i meant 425 a week


----------



## Blackbird (Aug 7, 2005)

What is Superpump creatine?


----------



## chris14 (Aug 7, 2005)

yea


----------

